# Ford 1720 clutch problem



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I had a problem with the clutch facing sticking to the flywheel and p[ressure plate and pulling the friction material off, when the tractor was left setting for a period of time unused. SInce it ruined the clutch itself, it had to be replaced. Talk about sticker shock........$1,400 for replacement clutch / pressure plate replacement.

Clutch is not available by itself. I can see replacing both as a unit if the clutch was "worn" out. HOwever this tractor had less than 300 hours on it and the clutch was not really worn out from wear and abuse.
Numerous visits to various equipment and automotive supply houses looking for a clutch disk was fruitless. I did locate a clutch and brake shoe reliner that wanted $750 to reline the clutch plates, so that was a big savings to some extent. During my search I encounted a fellow that agreed to let me look at each clutch disk he had in stock, and I found a disk from a FIAT car, that was right in diameter, and thickness, and all rivet holes that secure the lining on the disk except for one rivet hole. Cost was $21.00 a disk, so I bought two. I drilled off the linings of the new disk, and the linings off the old disk. Bought some new brass tubular rivets from the local Tandy leather craft store, and reriveted the "new"linings to the old disks. Installed it and it worked fine. So my total expenditure was less than $50.00 for two disks and the rivets, a couple of hours of my time to rerivet the new lining s and such, plus a day to split the tractor and reassemble tractor.

This was over 300 hours ago, as the tractor how has close to 670 hours on it and working just fine.

So there are alternate ways to fix something and get good results and not have to fork over the big $$ to a dealer.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Chipmaker, $1400? Ouch!!!!


----------



## Skibum (Jun 26, 2012)

Chipmaker,
Good article about the 1720 clutch fix with the Fiat car part, but, it would have been helpful to include the Fiat part number.

Not all Fiat dealers will let just anyone rifle through their parts supplies.

Do you still have the part number?


----------



## gearhead (Feb 24, 2011)

For any readers who may be unaware, the sticking disc syndrome can be prevented by blocking or tieing down the clutch pedal when the tractor is going to be parked for a period of time.


----------



## orwing (Jun 2, 2013)

Chipmaker, any update on the Fiat make/model?


----------

